# my buddy doing a burnout in 300zx twin turbo



## 2007atlla (Sep 23, 2010)

just messing around 

Nissan 300ZX burnout | Ultimate Street Videos, Car Reviews, Car News


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Good one!!


----------



## verycooljdm (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha nice video!


----------

